# First big push with my Jeep, 8" around Madison



## DeggyD (Jan 22, 2012)

We got 7-8" of pretty heavy snow today around Madison WI. I got my first Jeep, 05 Wrangler, back in May this year, then new Snoway 22 in July. I've used it a few times before this on a couple inches of fluffy stuff, but this is the first true test. Worked out pretty well overall. I only use it for my business's parking lot. Its a nice rectangle with a slope at the end where I have plenty of room to push the snow. It drops off pretty quick though. My Jeep gets back up the hill better than my last 93 2500 HD, but that thing had pretty bad tires.

Funny story, after taking the pics, my phone must have fell out of my pocket while I was only half done with the lot. I didn't hear it fall because in landed in snow. Apparently I plowed it into the pile at the end. After finishing, I started looking everywhere and couldn't find it. I called the phone, but it was on silent. I decided I lost it in the snow, so my wife started driving into town to get me a new phone right away. I tried calling and listening for it one last time and heard it vibrating somewhere in the pile at the end. A friend and I started digging and 20 minutes later I finally got it. The Otter Box saved it. Nothing wrong except a 
scratched screen protector.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

oh noes did you get stuck in that last photo?


----------



## DeggyD (Jan 22, 2012)

Sure did. I was pushing my limits on purpose but got too cocky. The last 5 passes I thought I was stuck, but got out pretty easy. This one, no luck. Got the shovel and started to dig out the wheels but before I could finish the neighbor came around and gave me a tug. (The Green dodge in the background.) Great neighbor to have. He doesn't mind my snow in his backyard. Gives his grand kids something to play on.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks good. Plenty of power to push?


----------



## DeggyD (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes, no problems. 4.0 straight 6 cyl. Small enough to do my driveway, big enough to do my parking lot. If we ever get more that this, I'd plan on plowing it twice though. I could feel it pushing my front end over a couple times.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

yup best to know your limits.Best to plow with the storm if your getting a lot.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Cool setup.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

NICE jeep. I have the exact same one as my DD but an 06, same color and everything. Do you have the 6 speed or auto?

I thought about putting a plow on mine as a backup, but I couldnt bring myself to do it, its my baby 

Also, do you know what you have in it for gearing? I have the stupid 3.07 but I plan on going to 4.10s once I get bigger than my 31 inch tires.

One more thing, I would try a set of better tires for it, I had those before and they seemed _okay_ Until I got better ones and realized they werent great at all in the snow.


----------



## DeggyD (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks and Thanks!

Its an Auto. I know...blasphemy is some Jeep circles, but my wife drives it a lot in summer too. 

I'm pretty new to jeeps, so I haven't learned much about them yet. Got a subscription to JP magazine yesterday though . So I don't know what the gears are. I like customizing vehicles, so I keep day-dreaming of a mild lift and bigger tires. I hear that messes with the plow angle and needs a custom mount. The plow mount already hangs down way too low as is. I'll probably take it off during the summer in case I need some better front end clearance.

What do you recommend for tires? So far so good, but I'm not using it for professional plowing or snow-trailing...YET!


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

DeggyD;1694069 said:


> Thanks and Thanks!
> 
> Its an Auto. I know...blasphemy is some Jeep circles, but my wife drives it a lot in summer too.
> 
> ...


What tire I would recommend really depends on what you use it for, the tire you have on it now is actually a great tire for on-road and light off road, just not the best for snow, which may be part of the reason you got some pushing in the front end, but for the amount of plowing you do, and if you dont push it, those will be just fine. If it gets annoying, check out a set of blizzaks or firestone winterforce for plowing, but again, I think those will be fine for the amount of plowing you do.

As for summer, I have general grabber a/t2s right now and I like them a lot, but am going to go with either the Goodyear Duratracs or dick cepek Fun country 3's (or whatever the newest funcountry that just came out). I dont usually get mud terrains, I stick with an aggressive all terrain for the jeep.

Also check out Quadratec and sign up for their seasonal free magazines they send out, and if you run into any problems Jeep forum .com is a great place to go.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

That's pretty impressive!


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Not really a jeep fan but had to check it out. I plow in a wrangler that I think is two years old with a blizzard. I do some tiny lots so it works great for that but man can that thing push!!!!! Surprised by it every time.


----------



## EJK2352 (Jul 22, 2001)

Jguck25;1694079 said:


> What tire I would recommend really depends on what you use it for, the tire you have on it now is actually a great tire for on-road and light off road, just not the best for snow, which may be part of the reason you got some pushing in the front end, but for the amount of plowing you do, and if you dont push it, those will be just fine. If it gets annoying, check out a set of blizzaks or firestone winterforce for plowing, but again, I think those will be fine for the amount of plowing you do.
> 
> As for summer, I have general grabber a/t2s right now and I like them a lot, but am going to go with either the Goodyear Duratracs or dick cepek Fun country 3's (or whatever the newest funcountry that just came out). I dont usually get mud terrains, I stick with an aggressive all terrain for the jeep.
> 
> Also check out Quadratec and sign up for their seasonal free magazines they send out, and if you run into any problems Jeep forum .com is a great place to go.


Just bought 4 Firestone Winterforce tires for my 1994 K2500. I went with a 215/85/16 LT because I wanted a tall skinny tire. These tires are amazing! I have about 750 lbs. of bagged salt in the bed and plowed my whole route in two wheel drive. If you can afford dedicated winter tires these are the hot ticket.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

yep they are great tires Ive used them till they were bald like slicks.


----------



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

EJK2352;1695241 said:


> Just bought 4 Firestone Winterforce tires for my 1994 K2500. I went with a 215/85/16 LT because I wanted a tall skinny tire. These tires are amazing! I have about 750 lbs. of bagged salt in the bed and plowed my whole route in two wheel drive. If you can afford dedicated winter tires these are the hot ticket.


Sorry to hijack, but can you post a few pics of the truck with the tires? I've got an '88 K2500. It's got shot 265/75R16 on there now and I was going to swap to Winterforce 245s. I'm curious what the 215 looks like.

EDIT: I just did some calculating, looks like the 215/85 and the 245/75 are almost exactly the same height. Less than .10 in, if I did my math correctly. I'd like to see what yours look like from the front/rear. I hadn't even considered a 215, but now I'm interested.


----------



## EJK2352 (Jul 22, 2001)

I'll try to get some pic's for you tomorrow.


----------



## DeggyD (Jan 22, 2012)

Are all of you professional plowers bald? You must be pulling your hair out almost daily. I watch the weather because I love to plow with my Jeep. Forecast 3 days ago say 4-7" for my area over new years. Yesterday morning they still said 3-5. Now its all said and done, and I think we got an inch...maybe. I'm pulling my hair out, and I don't even plow for a living, I just do it for my personal lot. Can't imagine trying to plan your work life around such grossly wrong forecasts. Just saying.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Lol I think we loose our hair with the crazy drivers out there too.


----------



## Currinson (Jan 18, 2000)

I have a 1999 Jeep Wrangler with a curtis plow on it. Last year I put air shocks in the front to get the plow frame and ack further off the ground, best ting I ever did. The wrangler is a tank, I got stuck with my F350 Diesel Dump with a 9 foot plow doing a lot, the Jeep was able to break right thru. I use the jeep for 42 driveways every storm, login it!!!! It a JEEP thing


----------



## Botchy5967 (Nov 8, 2013)

Nice TJ buddy!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Great lookin Jeep. Who did the plow?


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

I have heard Jeeps are especially nice for plowing driveways, short wheel base, small and compact. Looks good!


----------



## DeggyD (Jan 22, 2012)

WIPensFan;1704694 said:


> Great lookin Jeep. Who did the plow?


Thanks! P&B Truck Accessories on Stoughton Rd (AKA Ziebart of Madison) near Farm n Fleet.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

DeggyD;1704719 said:


> Thanks! P&B Truck Accessories on Stoughton Rd (AKA Ziebart of Madison) near Farm n Fleet.


Sure, I know that place. I'm from Madison area as we'll. good luck plowing, and keep it out of the ditch!


----------



## DeggyD (Jan 22, 2012)

scott3430;1704697 said:


> I have heard Jeeps are especially nice for plowing driveways, short wheel base, small and compact. Looks good!


Im enjoying it. I don't plow professionally, so all I really am experienced with is my building's small parking lot and my driveway. I had an old '93 Chevy 2500 HD before this that I kept parked at the building. The plow was bigger, but it killed a lot, so going to a 6' 8" plow takes more passes, but less time swearing and re-starting it. I never used the truck on my driveway, but with the Jeep I can turn almost 90 degrees sideways and push the snow off the edge when needed. I live in town, so its not a super big driveway, but the garage is recessed so its longer and wider than your standard ranch home.


----------



## Botchy5967 (Nov 8, 2013)

Being a Sport, 4.0L... is that equipped w/ the Dana 44 rear end vs. D35?


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Video of you plowing with the Jeep. Please!


----------



## DeggyD (Jan 22, 2012)

Botchy5967;1704755 said:


> Being a Sport, 4.0L... is that equipped w/ the Dana 44 rear end vs. D35?


Being new to Jeeps, I'm not totally positive, but I think it is. Is there a way to find out for sure?


----------



## DeggyD (Jan 22, 2012)

Rick547;1705653 said:


> Video of you plowing with the Jeep. Please!


I'll see if I can get some next decent snow. Here are a couple more pictures of when I first got the plow over summer. Hence the green grass.

It sure seems to stick out farther than other Jeep plows I've seen. I'm OK with that though because I can push the snow farther off the lot/driveway.


----------



## scooter97 (Nov 5, 2013)

here ya go

http://www.4x4wire.com/jeep/tech/axle/xj_dana44_02/


----------



## DeggyD (Jan 22, 2012)

scooter97;1706176 said:


> here ya go
> 
> http://www.4x4wire.com/jeep/tech/axle/xj_dana44_02/


Thanks! I looked underneath and its a 44. After reading about it I'm happy that it is. I don't intend to do any heavy trailing with it...but...just to know I can....Its a Jeep thing! lol.


----------



## scooter97 (Nov 5, 2013)

Be happy about that, I nuked the 35 that was in my old TJ. That was not a cheap fix.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow that plow sticks out a mile!! Kinda takes away from the compactness of the jeep


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Jguck25;1706324 said:


> Wow that plow sticks out a mile!! Kinda takes away from the compactness of the jeep


Come on, no it doesn't.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

WIPensFan;1706432 said:


> Come on, no it doesn't.


That is pretty far out, but he makes a good point regarding stacking abilities


----------



## DeggyD (Jan 22, 2012)

So I had to measure...

Its 39" From the bumper to the cutting edge, measured as level as possible and eyeballed. 

How Far does yours stick out? To clarify, before we get some bad pictures...I mean YOUR PLOW.

This is a case where longer my not always be better. This may deserve a thread of its own...


----------



## RS69 (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice set up, I have a 05 duramx with a boss to plow my commercial property.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

DeggyD;1706175 said:


> I'll see if I can get some next decent snow. .


Thanks! I'm been considering retiring my 1999 Ford F150 regular cab with a short bed. I have a Snoway 24 on it and it does a fine job. Love the down pressure. I do a few driveways and was thinking a Jeep might fit my need just fine. I've just been procrastinating.


----------

